# baloonacy



## pinkkvintage (Apr 28, 2007)

angle brush 
sonia krushuk blending brush 
some regular brush i  use for highlights
a blush brush
187 brush from mac

studio fix powder in n4
studio fluid in nc15
cubic blush 

baloonacy palette
hepcat
fluidline in blacktrack
volume couture mascara from maxfactor






put your foundation on 





put your studio fix powder on 





put a cream base on your eye lids





put your blush on 





put the light pinkish purple color on thats in the baloonacy palette 
put it on thick in your crease and put hepcat on the outer v also





put the purple color from the baloonacy palette on the outter V of your eyes 





put your eyebrows on lipgloss (i used viva glam v) and mascara










and there you are


----------



## astronaut (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks amazing. Thanks sooo much for sharing!


----------



## butterflydream (Apr 28, 2007)

really pretty, i like purples but cant pull them off


----------



## deadsexpuppet (Apr 28, 2007)

I still need to pick up a baloonacy quad. I'm slow with collections haha. Love that purple


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 29, 2007)

loved balloonancy and the quad! thanks!


----------



## suzy_ (Apr 29, 2007)

cute!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 29, 2007)

Your lashes are awesome!! You are SO lucky!  The MU turned out fantastic-- I love your blending!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 29, 2007)

omg! thats hot!


----------



## breathless (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice! thank you!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 30, 2007)

I like how you incorporated Hepcat into this.  Turned out great!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 30, 2007)

great tut 
Thanks


----------



## enviable (May 1, 2007)

beautiful...i just got this quad and absolutely love the purple....


----------



## missmacqtr (May 1, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Simi (May 3, 2007)

Looks very pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

so pretty! thank u!


----------

